
Show HN: The simplest geohash implementation under the sun - mro_name
https://mro.name/g/u154
======
mro_name
Meditating over Gustavo Niemeyers [http://geohash.org](http://geohash.org), I
wanted a conversion service

* without being stalked after,

* headache-free self-hostable,

* no runtime dependencies at all,

* no javascript whatsoever,

* no server-side templating,

* purely functional server,

* redundant source hosting (both mainstream & indie),

so I helped myself.

Thanks for reading and I'd really appreciate feedback.

